# CMON/GPNV Checksum Bad



## vandamsel (Jul 6, 2005)

Hello 

I've been having a bit of a major problem with my PC and wondered if anyone here could help,

Basicly, When i start my PC up, just before it detects all my drives etc it says 

'CMOS/GPNV checksum bad
Press F1 To Enter Setup
Press F2 To Load Defaults And Continue'

If i press F1 to enter setup, i see no possible cure for the problem in my BIOS. If i press F2 to continue, my PC will boot up ok, but my mouse doesnt work (PS/2) and navigating with TAB/ALT/NUMPAD gets pretty old  

Possible cures people have suggested that i have already tryed are:

Replace CMOS Battery :up:
Check BIOS chip and CMOS battery are seated correctly :up: 
Check RAM is seated correctly :up: 

I have done all of the above and still get the problem. Any ideas?

Heres the techincal jargen:

PROCESSOR: P3 650Mhz
RAM: 384 MB DIMM
MainBoard: MS6178 v:1.1
OS: Windows XP Professional (Service Pack 2)
BIOS: AMIBIOS HIFLEX SETUP UTILITY V:1.22

P.S: Investing in a USB/SERIAL Mouse isn't the answer, im broke  haha

Thanks in advance for any help with this!!


----------



## vandamsel (Jul 6, 2005)

I've made a little bit of progress with this problem..

When i press F1 to enter the setup, if i ENABLE 'System BIOS Cacheable' Then windows will boot up fine *Moves mouse around screen in celebration*  But as soon as i reboot/shutdown my PC, 'System BIOS Cacheable' Has gone back to DISABLE.  and i get the error message...

Now, this is the question that needs answering, why isnt it saving my BIOS settings when i have just replaced my CMOS battery? It seems to be keeping the time ok. Im very confised.

Who has any ideas?

Thanks Again,


----------

